# Brown Recluse



## manwithnoname90 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello all. Allow me to introduce myself, I’m a technical advisor on a short film entitled The Brown Recluse. Although the film is a narrative fiction about a retired superhero, it features a great deal of thematic emphasis on the famous spider. In fact the main character keeps a Brown Recluse in a terrarium as his house pet.   

Because of the risk involved in having an actual Brown Recluse on set, we will need a believable alternative for our production. I would like to know what kind of similar-looking spider species would work for our film (must be a safer alternative ) and also, where we can acquire/purchase one, preferably within the next two weeks. We are a New York based production so we would prefer a seller close to the tri-state area.

Please forgive me if this post is in the wrong forum thread, however my knowledge of arachnids is quite limited. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 15, 2013)

Why do you not want to have an actually Brown Recluse on set? Will it be in a secure enclosure?


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 15, 2013)

manwithnoname90 said:


> Hello all. Allow me to introduce myself, I’m a technical advisor on a short film entitled The Brown Recluse. Although the film is a narrative fiction about a retired superhero, it features a great deal of thematic emphasis on the famous spider. In fact the main character keeps a Brown Recluse in a terrarium as his house pet.
> 
> Because of the risk involved in having an actual Brown Recluse on set, we will need a believable alternative for our production. I would like to know what kind of similar-looking spider species would work for our film (must be a safer alternative ) and also, where we can acquire/purchase one, preferably within the next two weeks. We are a New York based production so we would prefer a seller close to the tri-state area.
> 
> Please forgive me if this post is in the wrong forum thread, however my knowledge of arachnids is quite limited. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Ideally you would want a _Titiotus shasta_. Some species of _Titiotus_ found in the states look pretty similar too http://bugguide.net/node/view/16418/bgimage

Realistically you can probably find someone with a male Southern House Spider (_Kukulcania hibernalis_) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_house_spider 

Females wont work, only males for the southern house spider.

Now, someone reading this thread might be able to help you out if you are willing to pay reasonably for the time and effort.

Alternatively, There are others that looks similar enough that layman's will not have a clue. Really, any brown spider will work lol, or in a lot of cases, just any spider period! 

Some other similar spiders are crab spiders, especially running crab spiders in the family Philodromidae http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philodromidae These can be found all over the country in many varieties, which means you really wont find anyone selling them. Same goes for some other similar spiders

One you could buy that is sooorta similar. (well, more similar then all the others mentioned on a scientific scale) is a spitting spider http://www.kenthebugguy.com/pet-spiders-for-sale/scytodes-thoracica-ornate-spitting-spider-1217.html

You could buy that one right now and have it next week by Tuesday/Wednesday with overnight.

---------- Post added 03-15-2013 at 09:23 PM ----------




MrCrackerpants said:


> Why do you not want to have an actually Brown Recluse on set? Will it be in a secure enclosure?


I think it is fair to assume most people do not like spiders. Add a dangerous flesh rotting venom in the mix, and people don't care how secure it is. Plus handling and moving from capture to cage requires experience with a flat fast true spider. I would not recommend it myself for anyone who doesn't have years of spider wrangling experience under their belt.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 15, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> Ideally you would want a _Titiotus shasta_. Some species of _Titiotus_ found in the states look pretty similar too http://bugguide.net/node/view/16418/bgimage
> 
> Realistically you can probably find someone with a male Southern House Spider (_Kukulcania hibernalis_) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_house_spider
> 
> ...


Ya, you are probably right that they will not have someone on set that is comfortable moving this spider around. They are not difficult spiders to work with if you have prior experience with them.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 15, 2013)

Yup. I've found most spiders are pretty predictable, few are truly "crazy" and warrant genuine caution. 

It's all about the confidence though, like most things in life. If something happens and you are not confident and trained, you act out of reaction rather then thought;all your bad habits immediately become your first choice. You end up making a mistake that you don't want to make with something like a brown recluse.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 15, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> Yup. I've found most spiders are pretty predictable, few are truly "crazy" and warrant genuine caution.
> 
> It's all about the confidence though, like most things in life. If something happens and you are not confident and trained, you act out of reaction rather then thought;all your bad habits immediately become your first choice. You end up making a mistake that you don't want to make with something like a brown recluse.


Yes, that is true. : )


----------



## jecraque (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd second the _Kukulcania_ males as a reasonably close alternative that is common and safe. I don't know where the northern edge of their range is, off the top of my head, but they're quite easy to catch and I'd be surprised if someone on here doesn't have one they could spare. I'd post a wanted ad in the FS/WTB section here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?24-For-Sale-Trade-Want-to-Buy

In the meantime, I'll direct you to http://spiders.ucr.edu/brs.html for any info you might need, in the spirit of not perpetuating any particularly silly ideas...


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 16, 2013)

I have quite a few reclusa on hand and can readily get more (just go out in the backyard  )
Just fly me out to the set and i will handle them for you


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 16, 2013)

Scoolman said:


> I have quite a few reclusa on hand and can readily get more (just go out in the backyard  )
> Just fly me out to the set and i will handle them for you


Problem solved. ; )


----------



## The Snark (Mar 16, 2013)

If memory serves, movie sets are extremely regulated and controlled. Actors unions etc. To have a venomous animal requires a special handler at a phenomenal price tag and so on.


----------



## pitbulllady (Mar 18, 2013)

jecraque said:


> I'd second the _Kukulcania_ males as a reasonably close alternative that is common and safe. I don't know where the northern edge of their range is, off the top of my head, but they're quite easy to catch and I'd be surprised if someone on here doesn't have one they could spare. I'd post a wanted ad in the FS/WTB section here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?24-For-Sale-Trade-Want-to-Buy
> 
> In the meantime, I'll direct you to http://spiders.ucr.edu/brs.html for any info you might need, in the spirit of not perpetuating any particularly silly ideas...


If you'd contacted me a couple of weeks ago, I had a big male _K. hibernalis_ I would have let you have, but alas, poor fellow has already "crossed over".  They do not last long once they have that final moult.  It was odd to find a mature male out and about in the house this time of year since normally I don't see them until warm weather sets in for the long haul, just the resident girls.

pitbulllady


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 18, 2013)

I can find 5 or so pretty fast in my home, I can be down there for that hefty spider handler price, no problem, where do I sign..., I have enough saved to pay for 2 funerals.  I can also "act" like I'm scared of spiders.  Too bad, the public learns to be afraid of the wrong things when they watch movies with subs.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 18, 2013)

manwithnoname90 said:


> Hello all. Allow me to introduce myself, I’m a technical advisor on a short film entitled The Brown Recluse. Although the film is a narrative fiction about a retired superhero, it features a great deal of thematic emphasis on the famous spider. In fact the main character keeps a Brown Recluse in a terrarium as his house pet.
> 
> Because of the risk involved in having an actual Brown Recluse on set, we will need a believable alternative for our production. I would like to know what kind of similar-looking spider species would work for our film (must be a safer alternative ) and also, where we can acquire/purchase one, preferably within the next two weeks. We are a New York based production so we would prefer a seller close to the tri-state area.
> 
> Please forgive me if this post is in the wrong forum thread, however my knowledge of arachnids is quite limited. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Have you seen *this website*?


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 19, 2013)

I really don't think a Kukulcania hibernalis mature male would cut it as a Loxosceles reclusa. No L. reclusa has pedipalps like this!


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 19, 2013)

Kind of relates to what I was thinking earlier, the general public doesn't know, they would learn that a Kukulcania hibernalis mature male "is" a recluse.  Most have only heard of the spider and have accepted the fear of it, without knowing about it, much like political propaganda against other countries.  People accept what they are told.  I say that esp. after a VICE vid I saw my bro sent me of some people bribing their way to N. Korea and taking vid of the insanity they """"train"""" the public with.  What is the public?, the public is no different than the people that claim they are different from the rest, other than claiming they are different from the rest.  So what "is" the difference?  It's that they think they are different!  Go to Youtube and watch the VICE North Korea vid if your interested, really interesting imo. kinda got off topic there, had just finished watching that NK vid, it's that it was interesting, crazeeeeee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 19, 2013)

Pikaia said:


> Have you seen *this website*?


Dr. Vests site is pretty bad. Tegenarism lol.


----------



## buthus (Mar 19, 2013)

Reclusa dont bite. Should be no worries.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 20, 2013)

buthus said:


> Reclusa dont bite. Should be no worries.


I've seen about a half dozen or more Texan ranch hands (and the scars) that will ardently argue this point with you. Care to elaborate, qualify, or defend this statement?


----------



## Spiderspell (Mar 20, 2013)

buthus said:


> Reclusa dont bite. Should be no worries.


Doctors wouldn't have what they believe are definitive symptoms if they had never observed a bite. :/ IDK. Still new but that's my logic.


----------



## Spiderspell (Mar 20, 2013)

People always talk about how they know someone who's been bit but I've never even seen a reclusa in my area nor seen a bite. If you google reclusa bite quite a few pictures pop up that argue against your statement. 


Just saying.  don't want inexperienced people (including myself)  playing with a spider that they think doesn't bite because of misinformation. Although I'm not positive that this photo is a genuine bite a lot of similar photos popped up so there has to be some authenticity to the statement, Reclusa's can and do bite and it does not look fun. :/


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 20, 2013)

Spiderspell said:


> People always talk about how they know someone who's been bit but I've never even seen a reclusa in my area nor seen a bite. If you google reclusa bite quite a few pictures pop up that argue against your statement.
> View attachment 114316
> 
> 
> Just saying.  don't want inexperienced people (including myself)  playing with a spider that they think doesn't bite because of misinformation. Although I'm not positive that this photo is a genuine bite a lot of similar photos popped up so there has to be some authenticity to the statement, Reclusa's can and do bite and it does not look fun. :/


That image is not from a spider bite. It was a cut. Someone found it, re-named it, and internet redundancy took over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderspell (Mar 20, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> That image is not from a spider bite. It was a cut. Someone found it, re-named it, and internet redundancy took over.


O! There where many similar photos. So can a brown reclusa bite cause necrotic skin tissue then? cause that seemed to be the common consensus implied via google image search. :/


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 20, 2013)

buthus said:


> Reclusa dont bite.


Really? :sarcasm:


----------



## buthus (Mar 20, 2013)

just watch as the medical community gingerly steps back from the bulloop:.  
Squish em against your skin...maybe. but they dont have ANY reason nor instinct to bite.
You all want danger...monsters...something cool that scares you.  Keep reading fiction ...its full of it.

Now they say that 80% of the reclusa bite diagnoses were/are something else ...go figure.  I bet its 99.8%.


handling these creatures over and over again ...even putting them under stress... never even seen a defensive stance.
The biggest n' the 'meanest' of em all..._laeta _







stop the nonsense


----------



## The Snark (Mar 20, 2013)

*Whoa there pardners!*

Before this spirals out of control. (Nice pidey BTW). Reclusa DO bite, can bite, and will bite under the correct circumstances. HOWEVER, many bites -and other injuries- that are blamed on Reclusa are from some other mechanism of injury. BUT, due to the nature of the venom of the Reclusa, it is not in ones own best interest to take the chance under ANY circumstance and that INCLUDES CASUALLY HANDLING THE CRITTERS OR POSTING PICTURES OF CASUALLY HANDLING THEM! After all, we are talking about beer swilling hamburger and atherosclerosis sucking recessive frontal lobe-ites in the audience. Okay? OKAY?

Now, please back off, everyone. And Buthus, PLEASE! PLEASE!!! Don't post as if advocating that nonsense. Along with pictures of small children playing with loaded guns and driving cars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 20, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Before this spirals out of control. (Nice pidey BTW). Reclusa DO bite, can bite, and will bite under the correct circumstances. HOWEVER, many bites -and other injuries- that are blamed on Reclusa are from some other mechanism of injury. BUT, due to the nature of the venom of the Reclusa, it is not in ones own best interest to take the chance under ANY circumstance and that INCLUDES CASUALLY HANDLING THE CRITTERS OR POSTING PICTURES OF CASUALLY HANDLING THEM! After all, we are talking about beer swilling hamburger and atherosclerosis sucking recessive frontal lobe-ites in the audience. Okay? OKAY?
> 
> Now, please back off, everyone. And Buthus, PLEASE! PLEASE!!! Don't post as if advocating that nonsense. Along with pictures of small children playing with loaded guns and driving cars.


Best post I have seen all year. Thank you.


----------



## buthus (Mar 20, 2013)

> Along with pictures of small children playing with loaded guns and driving cars.


jeese!   again more nonsense.  I understand yer being humorous, but that comparison is an example of the problem.

Door nobs in airports are probably 100s of times more dangerous than loxos and yet still a mile away from kids with hair-trigger pistols. :biggrin:


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 20, 2013)

If you handle and deal with spiders enough you learn an important lesson; Not all their temperaments are the same. You can handle 100 recluse and never see a single attempt to bite, then pick up the wrong one that for whatever reason feels very defensive and it plants a kiss on you. Agelenopsis for example are some of the most docile spiders I've handled, I've seen two out of about 300 hundred that were extremely bitey and put fangs on anything that got close to them. All animals are capable of exhibiting behavior outside their norm. The brown recluse is no different. Yes its normal behavior is to simply avoid a conflict, and in normal conditions you won't get bit, but your playing with fire, and no mater how confident you are in your fire handling skills, one day you could get burned. I always test the temperament of my inverts before picking them up. Every, last, one.

The average Joe does not want to mess around with a medically significant spider. It _*is*_ a medically significant spider. Can't argue that, it kills people and leaves life long scars. How often it does this, how accurate the reports are of it, are absolutely irrelevant. It is capable, has proven that, and because of this it is held to that standard.

So lets cut through the oop: then shall we? The average necrotic ulcer inflicted from _this species_ (_Loxosceles reclusa_) is the size of a dime. Loxoscelism is only found in 16% of all positively confirmed brown recluse bites. **These images are graphic, do not click the link if you don't have a stomach. This is a typical brown recluse bite displaying the distinct bullseye that develops into a necrotic ulcer: http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/image/loxosceles_1_020724 

The worst case of necrosis caused by a brown recluse was well recorded, and the extent of necrosis caused was amplified by the fact the spider was trapped against his leg and was able to deliver many bites over and over, something that is not common. The images are graphic, but accurate, showing the progression of severe necrosis caused by the brown recluse. 

**These images are graphic, do not click the link if you don't have a stomach.

Day1 http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/image/brown_recluse_1_040704
Day3 http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/image/brown_recluse_2_040704
Day9 http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/image/brown_recluse_3_040704
Day11 http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/image/brown_recluse_4_040704
1 year post treatment http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/image/brown_recluse_5_040704

For more accurate information on dermal necrosis, with some more images of typical dime sized ulcers, check out this publishing from Dr. Vetter & Dr. Swanson, the leading experts in this field of study. http://urban.cmsdev.ucr.edu/docs/Spiders/ Loxoscelism_S&V.pdf


----------



## buthus (Mar 20, 2013)

...read this...


> This healthy man felt a stinging pain in his right thigh while sleeping in bed and found a spider that fit the description of a brown recluse scampering down the bed sheets


_a stinging pain_ ...? one wont feel it, one will feel it, and now its a bee sting? ...which is it?
_found a spider_ ...? eh, a spider..  in my bed?! at abouts the time I notice a problem on my thigh??
_fit the description of a brown recluse_ ...? then again, it could have been a male kuk...lol 

imho...links to such junk help spread the bull even further ...esp from an 'expert' forum such as this.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, a couple of things.

Guns and children is a poor analogy. How about one of the worlds foremost cobra experts who handled cobras nearly every day for over 30 years died last year from a cobra bite. It was perfectly safe for him thousands times. Until it wasn't.

People visit AB daily for sensible informed information about animals, especially spiders. They look to these forums as guides very often. While it does no harm to disseminate all the information it is a poor reflection upon AB and the many knowledgeable people who post here to advocate the casual handling of any dangerous animal or downplay the hazards, remote as they may be. 

If you are going to state unequivocally that it is safe to handle a recluse and they never bite it is also your responsibility to state that on occasion, perhaps very rare, they will bite and upon that occasion, perhaps very rare, that bite will cause a medical condition that can leave a person debilitated for months or even years, scarred for life, or even result in death.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 20, 2013)

buthus said:


> ...read this...
> 
> _a stinging pain_ ...? one wont feel it, one will feel it, and now its a bee sting? ...which is it?
> _found a spider_ ...? eh, a spider..  in my bed?! at abouts the time I notice a problem on my thigh??
> ...


Sometimes, you become the very thing you're fighting against...


Dermatlas is in Beta, and does not have all information considered. It is not meant to be a full accord of dermal symptoms, but instead a quick reference. My linking it was not an attempt to provide credible evidence, it was merely to show images. The context with the images is the general doctors assessment (which is what will always be attached to a thumbnail type medical resource sharepoint). The dermatologist and entomologist observations and notes are obviously not present.

The recluse from that incident was captured and positively identified, the full medical report of that incident is not available to the public, and I cannot share. If you are so passionate about this, I would suggest you spend a few bucks on access to some medical journals and learn a little bit about it instead of making a bullheaded dash to belittle everyone who disagrees with your 'opinion'. 

The initial Brown recluse bite ranges from no pain to bee sting pain. Recluse bite pain is caused by pathogens that are not always present, hence in a lot of cases there is no pain, and in others there is pain. Your lack of a fundamental understanding in toxicology is glaringly obvious by this statement. If you don't know what your talking about, you should take a more cautious stance. 

The spider is medically significant, it causes dermal necrosis, there are experts who stand behind this, and there is a consensus on this in both the medical and biological communities of science.

Yes it is exaggerated and people believe they are bit by them all the time and they are not. Google image search obviously returns tons of garbage. All the images I share I know to be of creditable sources, as I said above, however I cannot share that which is not mine to share. I've gotten in lots of trouble for posting unpublished hobo toxicology reports on this forum before, I will lose my access if I do it anymore so I use other sources that show the same accurate information (dermatlas in this case).

---------- Post added 03-20-2013 at 09:50 PM ----------




The Snark said:


> How about one of the worlds foremost cobra experts who handled cobras nearly every day for over 30 years died last year from a cobra bite. It was perfectly safe for him thousands times. Until it wasn't.


Mr Irvin, the crocodile hunter is a prime example of getting burned playing with fire. The guy made a living out of handling and messing around with deadly animals. I have the utmost respect for him and his work, however the cause of his demise is pretty clear.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 21, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> The spider is medically significant, it causes dermal necrosis, there are experts who stand behind this, and there is a consensus on this in both the medical and biological communities of science.


Since we are hitting splairs... Intradermal and subdermal necrosis, sometimes with symptoms of the venom going systemic.  However, speaking from the medical point of view, whatever causes non arrestable necrosis is considered a severe condition. More severe than lacerations or even amputations in that the first line of defense from organism invasion remains compromised for an extended period of time. That is why persistent malignant necrosis is sometimes treated by an amputation rather than walking the potential infection tightrope. Not something to take chances with regardless of the cause.


----------



## Ashphetamine (Mar 21, 2013)

*Did you investigate these?*

Not sure anyone mentioned this yet, though it seems semi-cliché, did you ever think about looking into the *"Huntsman"* spiders? They're used on-set for movies quite often, one of the more prominent films being *Arachnophobia (1990)*. They're "intimidating oversized" brown spiders that overall are very docile and pretty good around people; bonus being their bites have mild (if any) side effects for humans. 

 Hope it works out-- Good luck with the film!


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 21, 2013)

*OK.*



buthus said:


> stop the nonsense


The "nonsense" started when you posted:



buthus said:


> Reclusa dont bite. Should be no worries.


You should have known what your first comment would bring: criticism for posting it.  


... then again, maybe you DID know. 

Don't get mad because people call you out on such a statement.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 21, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Before this spirals out of control. (Nice pidey BTW). Reclusa DO bite, can bite, and will bite under the correct circumstances. HOWEVER, many bites -and other injuries- that are blamed on Reclusa are from some other mechanism of injury. BUT, due to the nature of the venom of the Reclusa, it is not in ones own best interest to take the chance under ANY circumstance and that INCLUDES CASUALLY HANDLING THE CRITTERS OR POSTING PICTURES OF CASUALLY HANDLING THEM! After all, we are talking about beer swilling hamburger and atherosclerosis sucking recessive frontal lobe-ites in the audience. Okay? OKAY?
> 
> Now, please back off, everyone. And Buthus, PLEASE! PLEASE!!! Don't post as if advocating that nonsense. Along with pictures of small children playing with loaded guns and driving cars.


[size=+1]*Amen and Hallelujah!*[/size]

Our hobby and the keeping of spiders in general has enough bad rep as it is. We don't need people taking useless risks and prompting another city, county, state, or province outlawing *ALL* our 8-legged pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 21, 2013)

they are a little over-hyped. doctors do NOT help this by calling everything they don't know a "spider bite." 

can reclusa bite? sure.
will they bite unprovoked (as buthus is saying and has shown)? no. 

they're not monsters. you've got to know the species you are working with and the overall temperament/disposition. 

would i advise it for everyone? no.
would i say no one should ever do it? no. 

kids/people gotta learn to use their brain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 21, 2013)

Widowman10 said:


> they are a little over-hyped. doctors do NOT help this by calling everything they don't know a "spider bite."
> 
> can reclusa bite? sure.
> will they bite unprovoked (as buthus is saying and has shown)? no.
> ...


Only thing I'd disagree with us biting unprovoked. Any animal is capable of exhibiting behavior outside the norm. A spider genus that is docile will have a few defensive ones here and there. If you gotta handle a dangerous animal, I think testing its temperament as a first step is critical. You can't just assume because the first 100 you handled were docile that this spider number 101 will also be docile.

Another thing to keep in mind is chemical damage. Brown recluse are highly resistant to toxins and pesticides, but just because they don't die doesn't mean they don't get effected. There have been numerous reports of behavioral changes in recluse spiders when a home is sprayed and there are survivors. IDK, just don't want to paint the wrong picture with the wrong spider. Most spiders, I would never worry or utter a word about the venom and handling, recluse in my eyes warrant extra caution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 21, 2013)

true. good points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets (Mar 21, 2013)

*Admin Note:*

While we always appreciate good discussion, please stop derailing this thread and get back to the *OP's original request*. They never asked if it was safe or not. They never asked about handling it. They asked for alternatives, so it can be used safely on their movie set. 

If any of you wish to continue the discussion about the recluse in general, then please do so in a new thread. However, this one WILL revert back on topic immediately. Not a request ...


Debby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buthus (Mar 21, 2013)

Debby...my fault(i think)...really.  No apologies...but, totally understand.

all u guys/gals are awesome 




> If you are going to state unequivocally that it is safe to handle a recluse and they never bite it is also your responsibility to state that on occasion, perhaps very rare, they will bite and upon that occasion, perhaps very rare, that bite will cause a medical condition that can leave a person debilitated for months or even years, scarred for life, or even result in death.


excellent


----------



## The Snark (Mar 21, 2013)

Ashphetamine said:


> Not sure anyone mentioned this yet, though it seems semi-cliché, did you ever think about looking into the *"Huntsman"* spiders? They're used on-set for movies quite often, one of the more prominent films being *Arachnophobia (1990)*. They're "intimidating oversized" brown spiders that overall are very docile and pretty good around people; bonus being their bites have mild (if any) side effects for humans.
> 
> Hope it works out-- Good luck with the film!


I 'd like them to use huntsman because it would be tongue in cheek hilarious. While they would pass for Recluse with people who don't know spiders at all (most of the known world) there would be a small problem on the set. For every second of video you see there would be several hours of rounding the critters up and giving them a good talking to for escaping, running rampant and even trying to fly. But the best would be getting a close up of a recluse stumbling along then cut to a shot of a 4 inch venatoria screaming across the landscape h*** bent on putting a few miles between itself and the cameras. Along the lines of a toddler just learning to walk and an Olympiad in the 100 meter. :roflmao:


----------



## buthus (Mar 21, 2013)

manwithnoname90..too bad yer not in LA filming.  I work in the film industry out here and I dont mind dealing with spiders.  :biggrin:
Let people see the real thing...even if its within fiction. (of course that is as long ..imo.. that the intent is cool and not perpetuating the myth in an obviously negative manner)


----------



## The Snark (Mar 21, 2013)

*Back to reality*

What it seems is needed here is a spider that looks like the Recluse somewhat. It isn't likely there would be close ups where the palps are seen and so on. So what is needed is a photogenic stunt double that is very easy to handle and control, is predictable, and durable to withstand extended filming sequences. If a close up is needed they could always send a camera person off set and get a few seconds of a real Recluse.

So what is the easiest to handle, most cooperative and completely harmless spider? Something that predictably just ambles along when placed on a set without trying to break land speed records.. I was thinking of a Hobo.

PS The people who suggest phoneutria about now will be caught and shot at dawn.


----------



## Ashphetamine (Mar 21, 2013)

XD! Well, Snark, when you put it that way...


----------



## manwithnoname90 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you to all for your prompt and informative responses. My apologies for not responding sooner but we have been quite busy with pre-production. Our director is considering either the Wolf Spider or a Huntsman. Before I place an ad on your buy/sell forum, I would like to know any specifics for feeding/taking care of these spider species. We intend to keep the spider housed in the prop terrarium for most of the shoot. 

Again, any information is always appreciated. Thank you!


----------

